# How To when buying from Breeder



## moniq1231 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi all! I’ve had my baby Bree for 10 years now and she’s still going strong and healthy. I’ve decided to get her a companion and need help. I now know about where NOT to get a puppy. I found my breeder of choice (Josy in PA, based on your posts here) and just need help on how to proceed. Do you give a deposit before meeting? She’s a 4 hour one way drive away. How do I pick boy vs girl? What should I ask? Any and all input is greatly appreciated! How does the buying from a breeder go? Help 🙂


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Monica, how exciting! It really depends on the individual breeder how these things are handled. Sometimes you put a deposit down to hold a puppy and then you go meet the litter and make your choice. If there is nothing in the litter that is a good fit, the deposit can be transferred to the next litter. Some breeders don't require deposits at all. Not sure how Josy does it. 

As for boy or girl, totally individual choice! Some people prefer girls and some prefer boys, and others don't care one way or the other. I really like the boy/girl combo if you have two dogs, personally. But Malts are so sweet, usually they all get along regardless of sex. I will say boys are harder in house breaking in my experience, but others will say that's not the case with their boy Malts as long as they are neutered early and trained consistently. 

I would definitely seek Josy's guidance if you're trying to choose between two dogs. She is so knowledgeable and will give you good advice. 

Hope this helps :wub:


----------



## moniq1231 (Apr 17, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Hi Monica, how exciting! It really depends on the individual breeder how these things are handled. Sometimes you put a deposit down to hold a puppy and then you go meet the litter and make your choice. If there is nothing in the litter that is a good fit, the deposit can be transferred to the next litter. Some breeders don't require deposits at all. Not sure how Josy does it.
> 
> As for boy or girl, totally individual choice! Some people prefer girls and some prefer boys, and others don't care one way or the other. I really like the boy/girl combo if you have two dogs, personally. But Malts are so sweet, usually they all get along regardless of sex. I will say boys are harder in house breaking in my experience, but others will say that's not the case with their boy Malts as long as they are neutered early and trained consistently.
> 
> ...



Thank you SO much for your helpful post! I’m going with a boy! I can’t wait 😍


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, how wonderful! :wub: Very excited for you! Please post pics when he's home


----------

